# Problème de plugin DJVU sur MacOSX



## DGATLP (4 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis un des responsable du site administratif http://mrw.wallonie.be/dgatlp/dgatlp/Pages/Observatoire/Pages/DirOHG/Geomatique/PlansSecteurMap.htm qui diffuse au public les cartes au format djvu.

Le format djvu est un format de compression d'image commercialisé par la société Lizardtech qui fournit des plugins de visualisation pour les plate-formes Windows, Unix, MacOs9 et MacOSX.

http://www.lizardtech.com/download/dl_options.php?page=plugins

Nous avons de plus en plus souvent des plaintes d'utilisateurs de MacOSX qui disent ne pouvoir accéder à nos fichiers. N'ayant pas un retour (ben voyons..) des utilisateurs de mac chez qui cela fonctionne nous ne pouvons savoir si le problème se situe sur notre serveur web ou chez le possesseur de mac.

N'étant pas maître de nos outils informatiques (ben oui, l'administration..) nous ne pouvons disposer d'une plate-forme Mac pour investiguer.

Une bonne âme pourrait-elle tester et le cas échéant, si le problème se situe sur notre serveur web, m'indiquer ce que pourrais faire pour le résoudre ?

Merci


----------



## olidev (5 Février 2004)

Très bien de se soucier des utilisateurs mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je confirme que ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner, j'ai testé avec Safari et IE, après avoir installé le plug-in, mais ça ne passe pas, le fichier .djvu est téléchargé sur le disque sans plus.


----------



## DGATLP (5 Février 2004)

Merci de ta réponse.

Peux tu me dire si un MIME type a été enregistré dans ton IE et si oui quelle syntaxe il a ?

Merci


----------



## maousse (5 Février 2004)

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> 
Type MIME          Description    Extensions

image/x-djvu       DjVu file       djvu,djv

image/x-dejavu   DjVu file      djvu,djv

image/x.djvu       DjVu file      djvu,djv

image/djvu         DjVu file      djvu,djv

image/x-iw44       DjVu file      iw44,iw4
 </pre><hr />
voilà ce qui a été installé chez moi. J'ai le même comportement, mais je commence à me demander si le problème ne vient pas du plugin déjàvu pour mac os x, j'en avais déjà eu besoin, ça ne fonctionnait pas, et j'avais laissé tomber... je n'avais pas cherché plus loin, étant donné que c'est plutôt rare


----------



## DGATLP (5 Février 2004)

> mais je commence à me demander si le problème ne vient pas du plugin déjàvu pour mac os x, j'en avais déjà eu besoin, ça ne fonctionnait pas, et j'avais laissé tomber... je n'avais pas cherché plus loin, étant donné que c'est plutôt rare



Au prix où Lizardtech vend son produit, y'a intérêt à ce qu'ils développent leur plugin correctement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depuis cet après midi, j'ai une autre piste plausible qui est située côté serveur.
http://djvuzone.org/support/tutorial/chapter-serving.html

Plausible car comme tu le soulignes Djvu est peu répandu.

To be continued..


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je réanime ce vieux topic pour signaler que le *plugin djvu* est disponible pour MacIntel.
Je l'ai téléchargé hier, chez Lezardtech, et cela fonctionne bien, je peux même imprimer.
Honnêtement, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il me serve à grand chose, je n'avais jamais rencontré ce genre d'images jusqu'à présent.  
Mais bon, c'est gratuit et en UB depuis mars et cela est déjà très sympa.
C'moon.


----------



## Inor (8 Décembre 2006)

DGATLP a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis un des responsable du site administratif http://mrw.wallonie.be/dgatlp/dgatlp/Pages/Observatoire/Pages/DirOHG/Geomatique/PlansSecteurMap.htm qui diffuse au public les cartes au format djvu.
> 
> ...



Bonjour.

Je confirme que *le plugin DjVu ( déjàVu ) pour Mac Intel fonctionne correctement, sur mon iMac Intel Core 2 Duo.*
Je lis les images et les manuels comprimés par ce nouveau procédé.  
C'est pour cette dernière raison que j'ai du utiliser ce plugin - qui se loge ( curieusement ) dans le dossier Applications.  
Un développement intéressant à suivre.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2006)

C'est le lecteur qui se loge dans le dossier application (comme Adobe Reader).
Le plug-in se retrouve dans /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins  
(enfin normalement)

Tu as remarqué le poids des documents de ce format ? Bien plus léger que le PDF.  

C'moon.


----------



## Inor (8 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est le lecteur qui se loge dans le dossier application (comme Adobe Reader).
> Le plug-in se retrouve dans /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins
> (enfin normalement)
> 
> ...



Salut.

Tu as tout à fait raison : le plugin est bien dans Ordi / Bibli /Internet Plugins. J'étais passé trop vite, sans le repérer ! ça m'étonnais.  
Mieux que le PDF, question poids.  
Et, peut-être, aussi bien pour le reste ?


----------



## jean-f (20 Mai 2007)

Pour le reste, bof, le seul lecteur (macdjview - en existerait-il un autre ?) sous mac ne propose même pas de fonction "recherche" de mot-clef, alors que cette fonction est disponible à travers plusieurs documents sous acrobat (et via spotlight), vu qu'il s'agit d'un fichier de type image. C'est léger ok, mais c'est vraiment son seul atout je crois !

Idem pour la navigation pas très ergonomique ...

Sur le site du développeur, pour créer ce genre de fichiers : DocumentExpress Professional Edition
*307,75 EUR


*


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2007)

jean-f a dit:


> Pour le reste, bof, le seul lecteur (macdjview - en existerait-il un autre ?) sous mac ne propose m&#234;me pas de fonction "recherche" de mot-clef, alors que cette fonction est disponible &#224; travers plusieurs documents sous acrobat (et via spotlight), vu qu'il s'agit d'un fichier de type image. C'est l&#233;ger ok, mais c'est vraiment son seul atout je crois !
> 
> Idem pour la navigation pas tr&#232;s ergonomique ...
> 
> ...


Pour la recherche Spotlight dans D&#233;jaVu, il existe un plug-in gratuit.

La l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; ce n'est pas un mince avantage. D&#233;jaVu peut faire sa niche dans le domaine scientifique, les plans et surtout dans les archives de documents et manuscrits anciens o&#249; il est meilleurs que le PDF.

Je le vois comme un compl&#233;ment plus qu'un concurrent au PDF dont les possibilit&#233;s collent mieux au domaine professionnel.


----------



## kikiman (1 Novembre 2007)

Excusez moi, mais quand on a t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; "djvuspotlight-1.0" on fait quoi ?:sick: 

On glisse tous les fichiers dans le dossier "internet plug-in" ?:sick: 

Et apr&#232;s les fichiers s'ouvrent avec quoi ?:sick: 

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses 



EDIT : Ca y est, j'ai trouv&#233; !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Novembre 2007)

Nota : DejaVu n'est pas compatible avec Safari 3. Il existe une bêta sur le site de Lizartech, mais pour l'avoir essayé, je la déconseille vivement.

Il vaut mieux se passer de DejaVu sur Tiger X.4.11 et Leopard pour l'instant.


----------



## brunitou (12 Mai 2011)

déterrage pour dire que http://mac.softpedia.com/progDownload/MacDjView-Download-28217.html fonctionne très bien et que le site de LizardTech ne propose aucun lecteur pour leur propre format! (hem)


----------

